# Can anyone tell me what these symptoms are likely to be I'm very confused!



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, I had 2 embryo's put back one 5 cell one 6 cell that jumped upto 7 cells at the last minute 13 days ago. I had cramps about 3 dpt which lasted a few days and the odd twinge a few days afterwards. 
              I've had a headache, tiredness, dizzy spells.....then today I have bad cramping again after having the slightest twinge for the last few days it's confusing me. My test date is tomorrow and I thought all my symptoms were looking good until today, I feel like my af is going to show up tomorrow when it is due. Unfortunately I won't be testin tomorrow as it's a saturday and my clinic isn't available to test tomorrow so I having to wait until Monday...as if it wasn't a long enough wait!! 
          Can anybody tell me if they had similar symptoms and what was the outcome good or bad!


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, sorry i can't tell you if your symptoms are good ore bad, but I read your post and its sounds a bit like how I am feeling. 

I had 1 blastosyst put back on sunday, so am now 6pt and due to test on tuesday. On day 4 pt I had twinges which felt AF pains and had none since (confusing), my cycle was long as have PCO and so now on day 32! and my period can come anywhere between 30-36 days. Last night I had what felt like pre AF sweats. So thinking evryday I am about to get AF! 

Also have had headaches last 48hrs, strange, and felt tired. So similar to you. Lets hope its a good sign 

Really don't know whats going on, but   i hold out and get a BFP

It drives you crazy all this waiting, and i think you start to feel everything. Can you not buy a home test?

Hoping you get a BFP x


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi posh and becks, like yourself i had 2 frozen embryos put back one a 5 cell and the other a 6 cell and both were not perfect one measured a 4/8 and the other a 6/8. This is my second FET and i got a BFP still cant believe it. Anyway i was convinced it hadnt worked as alot of my symtoms were quite similar to my unsuccessful FET unfortunately the drugs we have to take do have side effects. The first time around i did not do a home pregnancy test but this time i did one 10dpt and went with the attitude if its a negative theres still a chance as it may be to early and it prepares you more for the OTD. I am now 5 weeks pregnant and apart from my belly feeling uncomfortable i have no other pregnancy side effects. If you are feeling brave go out and get yourself a clear blue to put your mind at ease and good luck huni....


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for replying ladies. I did about 8 tests with my 1st IVF try, I had no symptoms or pains, I got 5 negatives and 3 positives. It was such a rollercoaster I have vowed not to test at home again!!! Tempted but terrified of a BFN as a lot of my symptoms idicate a positive until today. I was almost convinced it had worked. I feel so heavy today and it's lasting all day this 'ache'.


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

well it certainly sounds promising, looking back i did have a few dizzy spells when gettin out the car, felt as if the car was moving strange feeling, yeh i can understand why you dont want to test now, but good luck huni hopefully its a BFP


----------

